
Ask HN: HN Videochats on demand? Rooms by topic? Let's set some ground rules - Satifer
http://tinychat.com/icfw2q
======
Satifer
Many of us login several times a day, and spend at least several minutes
reading and commenting.

Let's set up web/videochats with 1 hr advance warning on topics of interest.
Many think this could be very beneficial to this community.

It's a way to get faster, more involved conversation on issues that require
more than a forum post to really discuss.

Comment below whether you would prefer text chat or video chat, topics of
conversation, and any other ideas

!!! Comment & Upvote if interested and we'll set this up

Setup: Post on Ask HN for a "HN Chat at 8pm EST, Topic: _____"

Platform: tlk.io for textchat or appear.in for videochat?

# per videoroom: 6? 8? 10?

Moderators?

Guest speakers?

~~~
user321
hello, not a bad idea. But i couldn't write on the webchat

~~~
Satifer
Strange - maybe there's a better alternative to tinychat?

~~~
user321
This? [https://appear.in/](https://appear.in/) for videochat?

~~~
Satifer
that should work. we'll have to see how popular this idea gets.

shouldn't be too hard, given that many threads have 200+ upvotes daily

